

Startup Idea: Shopify for SaaS companies - mukundmohan
http://bestengagingcommunities.com/2012/07/19/startup-idea-shopify-for-saas-companies/

======
mciarrocchi
Most of the things you mention are already available: sign-up from
Facebook/Twitter/etc and payments Stripe/Recurly/Paypal. The fact is that
generally those things need to be customized for the specific needs of each
product even more if you're not building a generic site, ie. a forum or an
intranet. And then offering a sufficiently easy to use API to do rather
complex things ends up "bounding" the ability to extend it. (Which is is what
happens when people want to customize modules for popular CMSs like
Wordpress.) Also there are also frameworks that take care of this
Django/Rails.

------
logical42
..i suppose you haven't heard about rails yet.

